# A Serama Picture



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

Here is a pic of my serama pair. The roo is a ginger chocolate and the hen is a chocolate.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are very beautiful! Would love to see some more pics. Do you have other chickens?

Terry


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I love Serama chickens & have wanted a pair for a couple of years now.

You pair are really lovely! Do you raise them?


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

ooooh, very pretty!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

So cute! Chocolate seems to be a pretty popular (but usually uncommon) color. Everyone's on the lookout for chocolate birds rather than their dun look-alikes.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a pair of cuties!


----------

